# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατάλληλο κλουβί για καναρίνια

## Efthimis98

*Σχήμα Κλουβιού!*

Υπάρχει μεγάλη γκάμα κλουβιών ανάλογα με το είδος που ανήκει ο φτερωτός μας φίλος.Κάποια από αυτά έχουν περίπλοκα σχέδια που φαντάζουν πανέμορφα στα μάτια μας!Παρόλα αυτά,πρέπει να σκεφτούμε αν είναι κατάλληλα και βολικά για το φτερωτό μας κατοικίδιο όπου θα περάσει όλη του την ζωή μέσα σε αυτό το κλουβί!Τα ακατάλληλα κλουβιά είναι αυτά που έχουν σχήμα σπιτιού,καρδιάς καθώς και τα κλουβιά που είναι στρόγγυλα!

*Ακατάλληλα κλουβιά : * 

  

Τα κατάλληλα κλουβιά είναι αυτά που είναι ορθογώνια και τετράγωνα!Πρέπει να είναι ορθογώνια διότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο τα πουλιά μπορούν να αξιοποιήσουν την ικανότητά τους,δηλαδή το πέταγμα!Τα κλουβιά θα ήταν καλύτερο να είναι μεγαλύτερα στο μήκος για τον λόγο που προαναφέραμε!

*Κατάλληλα κλουβιά :*

  

*Θέση Κλουβιού

*Η θέση του φτερωτού μας φίλου πρέπει να είναι σε ένα σημείο που να είναι ''δύσβατο'' από τα αρπακτικά ζώα!Είτε αυτά είναι πτηνά,είτε όχι!
Πολλοί άνθρωποι λένε και υποστηρίζουν ότι τα πτηνά μας είναι ασφαλή από τα αρπακτικά λέγοντας _''Σιγά,γεράκι μέσα στην πόλη,θα χάθηκε απο το βουνό και απλά επέστρεφε στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον''_.Αυτό είναι ένα λάθος που μπορεί να στοιχίσει την ζωή του φτερωτού σας φίλου!
Τα αρπακτικά πτηνά έχουν πλήρως προσαρμοστεί στη ζωή της κοσμοπολίτικης πόλης!

*Μερικές φωτογραφίες** :*





 (Βλέπετε πως ούτε καν τους ανθρώπους δεν φοβάται)

Δείτε ένα άρθρο σχετικά με τους Ιπταμενους κυνηγους!
Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και άλλες απειλές για τα καναρίνια μας όπως τα ποντίκια,οι αρουραίοι,τα φίδια και οι γάτες!
Έτσι πρέπει εμείς οι ίδιοι να πάρουμε κάποια μέτρα προφύλαξης των κλουβιών από τα αρπακτικά ή να δημιουργήσουμε ένα κλούβι προστασίας!

Το κλουβί πρέπει να βρίσκετε σε ένα ψηλό σημείο έτσι ώστε τα πουλιά να νιώθουν ασφάλεια!Εάν τα πουλιά βρίσκονται σε εσωτερικό χώρο,τότε πρέπει να προσέξουμε κάποια πράγματα!

1. Στη κουζίνα παραμονεύουν κίνδυνοι για το καναρίνι μας. Αναθυμιάσεις  από το μαγείρεμα, καπνοί αλλά και η οσμές από την θέρμανση συσκευών!
2. Επίσης το έντονο φως και η φασαρία μπορεί να στρεσάρει τα πουλιά και να  αρχίσουν αδικαιολόγητα πτερόρροια.Αυτό είναι κακό γιατί η πτερόροια είναι και επίμονη και μακρά διαδικασία που εξαντλεί τα πτηνά συντροφιάς!
3. Τα ρεύματα αέρα είναι ένοχα για αρκετές περιπτώσεις κρυολογήματος των  πουλιών οπότε θα πρέπει να τα αποφεύγουμε για να μην ταλαιπωρούμε τους  φτερωτούς μας φίλους.
4. Επίσης  τα καναρίνια βασίζουν πολλά στην αντίληψη του ημερησίου φωτός  και στην θερμοκρασία. Έτσι όταν τα διατηρούμε σε έναν χώρο με  παρατεταμένο φως μέχρι αργά την νύχτα,προσομοιάζουμε άθελά μας τους θερινούς μήνες. Έτσι λοιπόν τα θηλυκά μπαίνουν στην φάση της ωοτοκίας ή της πτερόρροιας.

----------


## lagreco69

Ευθυμη!! επικαιρο και πλουσιο σε υλη το αρθρο σου!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο πειστευω ειναι καλο 
Διαστασεις:58χ34,5χ59υ

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο το αρθρο ειναι ακομα πιο πλουσιο σε πληροφοριες αλλα δεν το ειχα δει!
Μολις πριν λγο το δημοσιευσε ο Δημητρης (Mitsman) στο θεμα 
*Χειρουργημένο καναρίνι!*Το αρθρο ειναι αυτο!

*Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ευθύμιε πολύ ενημερωτικό το άρθρο που ανέβασες.. Έχω χάσει καναρίνι σε διαμέρισμα από γεράκι, το αποκεφάλισε και άφησε το άψυχο κορμί του μέσα στο κλουβί.. Πόλι ξε-πόλι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτε.. Τριγυρνάνε συνέχεια πάνω από τις πολυκατοικίες και αν πιάσει τίποτε το μάτι τους αλίμονο...στο φτερωτό φίλο.. :Bird1:

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Όσο μεγαλύτερο το κλουβί, τόσο το καλύτερο!!! Επίσης, χωρίς πολλές πατήθρες και μπιχλιμπίδια για να μπορούν να κινούνται άνετα!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Όσο μεγαλύτερο το κλουβί, τόσο το καλύτερο!!! Επίσης, χωρίς πολλές πατήθρες και μπιχλιμπίδια για να μπορούν να κινούνται άνετα!


Δες Τόλη το άρθρο μου ¨ξεχασμένα μια 20ετία". Στο μικρό υποτίθεται κλουβί μου το δολοφόνησε...

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!μπραβο!

----------

